# Dragon Scale Colors?



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I read somewhere on here that Dragon Scale has certain colors like white and metallics, but not blue or green. Can you have a blue dragonscale Betta? 

I'm confused because mine were sold as Blue/Red Dragon HMs.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

yup they come in lots of colors


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw a pink dragon scale CT at a Walmart, my phone was dead or I would have taken a picture... and had I not been camping he would have been MINE (was actually on a run for chairs since apparently no one noticed the goat ate the butts out of the ones we had....)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I want a gold and red one.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a royal blue dragon scale HM female, and a light blue\yellow fined dragon scale HMPK male.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I want a red and gold one too 
True dragons are only white/silver scales. The dragon gene can influence blues, greens and coppers making them thick like dragon scales so I guess they can be called dragons too. 
But a true blue dragon with silver scales and blue fins is impossible.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh I know there are Dragonscale Blue Bettas LOL I have one, but I remember someone on here saying blue/green are not true Dragons, only silver/gold/white are true Dragons


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I believe I said that.

"Dragons" was originally designed to have light colored body (withish/silverish) and what ever colored fins. Their names were based on their fin color. So a red dragon would be light colored body and red fins. A black dragon would be a light colored body with black fins..... and so on. 

Blue and green dragons thus far (to my knowledge) have blue and green bodies. They do not meet the original design. This is why I say that they're not true "blue/green" dragons. *But they do have dragon scales*..... I hope I make sense.

Perhaps if you look at this link you'd understand what I mean - the last part where he shows an imaginary blue dragon. BTW someone has created this imaginary blue dragon but it doesn't breed true yet.
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABDragons.htm

Sorry to have confused you..... it's just a name thing really, not the scales.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

indgo! It WAS you. Thank you for speaking up, I asked out of curiosity because I remember you saying it but didn't understand. How interesting, now that you explain it.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Luckily I saw the thread and could explain. I seldom venture out of the breeding section.

Glad that's cleared.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the blue/green dragon scale betta I saw today... I had a heater in my hand and everything! Just about brought him home!


----------

